# epic day on the fly



## Erichugh22 (Mar 31, 2014)

Didn't catch my biggest, or the most fish ever yesterday, but it was a beautiful morning and lots of fun. I got one of my good friends his first ever fish on the fly which turned out to be a 17 inch redfish. I landed a couple keeper trout and a few undersized reds. Did some flounder gigging before the sun came up and we got 8 really nice fish. It was a blast.


----------



## Erichugh22 (Mar 31, 2014)

That last one is my friend with his first ever fish on the fly, he was pretty excited


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Those are some awesome photos. 

Looks like y'all had a blast!

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

What a nice start to the day!! Great pics!!


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Love the tailing reds! Cool pics!


----------



## JayTeeDubya (Feb 24, 2013)

Love the pictures!


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Keep it up


----------



## molokaipake (May 7, 2014)

*ggood job*

yes, an epic day indeed, especially breaking in a flyfishing virgin too...anytime you flyfish, there's a special connection between you and God's creation, that is many times beyond description. Good going


----------

